# Most annoying thing to hear on the jobsite?



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I had a small window job I was doing this morning and there was some other guys working on remodeling the living room. This guy was the, " I do it all " type from demolition, tiling, painting, staining, framing and so on. He started it over a month ago, when I had my initial meeting with the HO. It is a small room, about 20, by 25 that is being completely redone.

So, while I am doing some work inside, I hear this guy getting all upset, mumbling under his breath to himself. Eventually, he snaps, turns to his guys and basically says "hurry the hell up, this job is costing me money up the "butt", quit wasting materials and just get it done" ( I must add, that the painting was horrible, drywall wavy, tiling uneven and so on).

Anyways, this annoys me. This means this guy had no clue how long the job would take, what materials it would take to get the job done or the proper way to do it. He is now mad that he is "losing" money when he had no clue in the first place how much there was to make. Instead of knowing what to do, he came in acting like he did, probably had the lowest bid and now a month later has had it with the job. That just kinda irks me because that is the problem we all face and I can only wonder how many quality guys lost the job.

At least the windows are right :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

A lot of quality tradesmen lost the job yea. But think of how many undocumented workers brought $35 home to their families that day. 

Now think of the HO who has to rehire a tradesman to rescue the botched job done by the illegals that he thought he was saving money on. 

It's all part of this business my friend. We all love to complain about it, me included. Nothing us peasants can do about it either.


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

Loud tejano music.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

guys stealing extension chords so your unplugged.....:furious:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

The, Carpenter, Plumber, Electrician, Painter, whoever, was supposed to take care of that. It wasn't part of my job.

Drives me nuts. No one is responsible for anything.:furious::laughing:


----------



## iHandy (Oct 10, 2007)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I can only wonder how many quality guys lost the job.
> 
> At least the windows are right :thumbsup:


When a low bid is chosen, no quality supplier lost any business. It's not worth getting worked up about. The home owner is getting exactly what they paid for.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

It's another whole thread, but I can't count how many times I've heard these words in the past few months: "That's a lot of money, for a job like this". I reply " It is a specialized and/or delicate operation, with a lot more involved than you can see at face value and I want to do a nice job on it" I'm starting to get really POed about it though and I want to say: Go ahead then and hire the cheap SOB that smells like ass and week old socks and if you like the results fix him up with your best friends


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

When I am the GC on any job, nothing makes me skip a heart beat more than a loudly yelled "Oh *****"

Usually bad news.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

When I'm almost done..."hey, that's the wrong color"


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

i had a ho ask me to do some quick crown work, i was busy on the bathroom. so i said nope no time, she wanted to wow some people for the weekend.

next day a crew of 3 shows up and gets to work, they are fix it guys that do property management, they were up there for 3 hours, then came down and asked me, how i was doing it so i said i am coping, he runs along,

comes back down 15 minutes later,dam i am having a hell of a time, i go up there and oh my god, its painted but still have some craftsmanship.

i giggled because she now knows i am the master of wood lol so he comes back down and asks me to show him how to cope. so i turned the piece the wrongway and coped that. i had to why make it easy, its my work hes taking haha

they left quickly at 1pm left theyre tools, they had intended to finish but i just said screw it and did it myself.


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

*_ring ring*...._Hello dear.......


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Rouerplastering said:


> *_ring ring*...._Hello dear.......


You forgot to add "whatchya doing?" :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

woodworkbykirk said:


> guys stealing extension chords so your unplugged.....:furious:


You can hear that? :laughing:

Most annoying thing to hear? Oh easily, the wife of one of my old employees. You know that skit in dumb and dumber where he says "wanna hear the most annoying noise in the world?" 

It's her :laughing:


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Hearing a tool I know is mine getting abused!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

When you pull up to the job and this is the first song you hear on the radio station.


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

"can't see it from my house"

There are two so called carpenters in my area who hate me for firing them after such a remark...


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

rselectric1 said:


> When I am the GC on any job, nothing makes me skip a heart beat more than a loudly yelled "Oh *****"
> 
> Usually bad news.




Every time I'm working with my dad he will always throw in one of those "Whoops" or "Oh sh*t" . Just for laughs:laughing:

Me being the worry wart that I am will always either yell "what happened!" or come running over:laughing: He will be there laughing!


The things I hate most on the job is the HO's or the neighbors kids screaming, Other trades or subs on the job that drop the F bomb every other word when the HO, kids, or neighbors are around, or rap music:laughing:


Dave


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

What do you mean it was supposed to be a gable roof?


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

*Most annoying thing to hear on the jobsite?*

The homeowners footsteps behind you midday!


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Other contractors complaining


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

*This is a list I made for my mason on the last project I completed. These are all actual annoying excuses that he used to effectively delay progress on the job. The names have been changed or deleted to protect the guilty.

I gave him this list at our progress meetings and told him just to check whatever applied that week. Saved a lot of discussion.* :wallbash:​

Masonry Excuse List​ We can not work on Area (fill in area requested)  because:

Door frames aren’t set

It’s too muddy

I don’t have enough masons

I have too many masons and the laborer are behind

I am too far along in area ___ to pull off right now

My scaffold is tied up in area ___ and Jimmy won’t send let me have any more

I don’t have enough Lulls and Jimmy won’t let me have any more

Jimmy won’t let me work any overtime

The radar screen on my cell phone shows rain headed this way

“We aren’t going to get ahead of the other school job at my company's expense”

If I lay block today I won’t have enough block for tomorrow

The block is too wet (because I didn’t cover it up)

The block I covered up is dry, but the block company stacked new block on it, and it's wet.

There is a pile of dirt in the way

“In order to meet that schedule I would have to work men in every area at the same time”

The weather forecast is calling for a ___ % chance of rain


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

mudpad said:


> *This is a list I made for my mason on the last project I completed. These are all actual annoying excuses that he used to effectively delay progress on the job. The names have been changed or deleted to protect the guilty.*​
> 
> *I gave him this list at our progress meetings and told him just to check whatever applied that week. Saved a lot of discussion.* :wallbash:​
> ​
> ...


 
Thanks for keeping it just between us Steve! :whistling


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

dakzaag said:


> Thanks for keeping it just between us Steve! :whistling


For the record, dakzaag was not the mason. 

But I do like his maintenance schedule.


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

Employee: "I don't care how long it takes, I get paid by the hour..."


----------



## StevenJ (Aug 8, 2010)

Lady of the house asking me to fix something "While you have your tools on, it will only take you five minutes."


----------



## lpwhandyman (Nov 22, 2004)

StevenJ said:


> Lady of the house asking me to fix something "While you have your tools on, it will only take you five minutes."



Sure can Ma'am. Would you like a price now or just add it to your bill?
What I'd love to say to that is...."Sure, and while I'm doing that, you can clean my truck while you're waiting".


----------



## lpwhandyman (Nov 22, 2004)

Dogs BARKING. Hate hearing constant yipping. I don't know how people live so close together having a dog bark every time you show up or make noise.


----------



## Gary1 (Jan 12, 2010)

The contrator I worked for had every catch phrase in the book. The one he used on Monday was, "this phone is killing me", and on Tuesday," I'm just swamped with work". The thing is by Friday we would hear," if we don't get this done I don't know if I can pay you today". After he would pay us it would be, " I'll call you Sunday evening to let you know if we got any work".
After a year of this week in and week out I left him. It was that or actually do what his phone was trying to do and kill him. Oh, he had his phone set up to ring every 15 minutes to make everyone think his was getting phone calls.
GaryS


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

Here's my top ten:

10. Acid rock at top volume (11 for you Spinal Tap fans).
9. Rush (not the band).
8. Dripping water.
7. "I hope you don't mind if my guys work in here".
6. "The electrician/plumber/insulator came in right after you sprayed the cabinets...."
5. "Can you work on some other job today?"
4. Sawzalls. (If we're there to paint and someone's doing demo, something's wrong).
3. "That sure looks different than the color chip"
2. " I had to check to see if it was still wet."
1. "I won't be able to pay you all at once...."


----------



## RH-Electric (Jan 16, 2010)

iHandy said:


> When a low bid is chosen, no quality supplier lost any business. It's not worth getting worked up about.


This hit me like a bolt of lightning. I never looked at things this way. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## skarrlette (May 14, 2008)

I blame the homeowner more why do they pick the lowest bid??? They know its taking a chance. 

Second I want to know how many homeowners when they go to the polls this November are going to vote for an anti-immigrant candidate and *YET* when they get their own jobs done at their house they hire a low bidding immigrant to the do the work????? 

If there is one thing I hate that is a SELF-SERVING HYPOCRITE cause I know they are!!!


----------



## SubwayGuy (Sep 1, 2010)

Top 5:
5. Complaints. Keep them to yourselves
4. "I got a business to run/I got a crew to manage" aka "bigshot talk"
3. Anything involving the price
2. "Hmm, that's funny...Was that supposed to ____?"
1. *crash*


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

The voice of a HO asking for something for nothing .... shudder


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Roofers installing paper with slap hammers.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Bragging, is it just me or are the people who talk the biggest normally those who perform the worst...almost as though they are compensating for a lack of knowledge/skill/experience. Next to braggers are thoes who have a negative opinion about everyone's work except for their own.









Oh and lets not forget the plumber yelling "No one use the bathroom the water is off" just as you reach for the TP. :whistling


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

The sound of a 2x6 slamming down on the floor under the foot of some wisea$$ while your in the crawlspace directly under them.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

bhock said:


> The sound of a 2x6 slamming down on the floor under the foot of some wisea$$ while your in the crawlspace directly under them.


 Oh, yeah, been there/done that.:laughing:


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Homeowner speaking....... "Sure is easy when you have all those tools, isn't it!!" :shutup:


----------



## Plumbob (Sep 9, 2010)

yeah, makes me mad also, well you know the saying, jack of all trades master of none. unfortunatley Ho's can never understand that concecpt. but look on the bright side the HO will eventually have to get another idiot to fix the last idiots problems, and eventually that idiot will be swearing up a storm. dont you just like how history repeats itself.


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Kevin M. said:


> Homeowner speaking....... "Sure is easy when you have all those tools, isn't it!!" :shutup:


Thats when you point at your Kapex sitting in the corner and say
"Yeah by the way that one was bought on your dime!"


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

The tin-knockers in the basement all day .


----------



## RH-Electric (Jan 16, 2010)

I listen to music and podcasts on my iPhone all day. There's nothing going on at a jobsite that I need to hear. I use the plug in earbuds, really cuts out the saws and nailguns. Also discourages people from talking to me which is an added bonus.


----------



## jeffaah (Apr 3, 2008)

When someone is done talking to my employees and utters something like...."Have a good day and Don't work too hard"


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

loneframer said:


> Roofers installing paper with slap hammers.


Ahhh, just love that day! And then the roofing guns get going. I tried my best to get completed by the time the last sheet was going on the roof.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

drywall screwguns


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

landscappers back pac and trimmers:w00t:


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

"hey, can you give me a hand"............then clapping........


----------



## Jaf (May 10, 2010)

WNYcarpenter said:


> Hearing a tool I know is mine getting abused!


This cracks me up. I was trimming out windows today as a sub. Pull up with my trailer and set up my stuff right outside the door. GC is finishing the framing.

As usual, instead of using a skil to frame, he decides to use my chopsaw with the $80 blade. 

2x4 spruce :whistling
2x10 header 
4x4 pressure treated :furious:
Re-cutting reclaimed work with a nail in. He was using my blade to free-hand a notch in the top of a stud with a nail. I could hear the racket from inside. 

At this point, I went out and politely bitched. 

Nice guy, but thoughtless. If I didn't the rapport I have with him, I'd bill him for a new blade.

Even funnier when he was cutting another 2x10, he asked how come I brought out the chopsaw instead of the slider. I told him "$80 blade in the chop... $120 in the slider". 

I used the slider yesterday, and he was cutting framing on it. Tomorrow, I'm gonna bring another set of horses and set-up my skil for him.

On my own jobs, I never use a chop saw to frame. It's pointless.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Jaf said:


> This cracks me up. I was trimming out windows today as a sub. Pull up with my trailer and set up my stuff right outside the door. GC is finishing the framing.
> 
> As usual, instead of using a skil to frame, he decides to use my chopsaw with the $80 blade.
> 
> ...


What a dick. I would have taken the blade off, handed it to him and politely requested payment.


----------



## The smart way (Sep 9, 2010)

I though that was part of the job


----------



## BarryE (Dec 12, 2009)

after explaining something to be done on the job, a (usually) young worker says:

whatever :furious:


----------



## dreamz (Apr 5, 2008)

I think the most annoying thing I've heard in a long long time is.."I'm writing you a Stop Work Order"


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

Loud ranchera or tejano music. Sounds like mexican polka.


----------



## nail61 (Aug 30, 2010)

"I like what you did with the------, except -------!"


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

WNYcarpenter said:


> "hey, can you give me a hand"............then clapping........


Uh Oh, I've done that.:whistling


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

rselectric1 said:


> Uh Oh, I've done that.:whistling


EVERYONE on earth has been just as clever!


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

I build an entertainment center. customer tells me to "go to town" 5g's worth of cherry later........"hmmm thats not what I really had in mind".


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's a good one.


----------



## abacab (Sep 16, 2009)

Other people doing construction in the same neighborhood. Why is their noise so much more annoying than my own?


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

:whistling

Arggh. Somebody whistling is enough to drive me up the wall.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

"Hey, when are we gonna quit?"


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

The sound of opps, just broke your sawzall trying to cut back this roof. Hate it when people try to jab the blade straight in


----------



## FreedomBuilders (Apr 18, 2010)

1: Unruly kiddos (screaming meanies-HO's)
2: We're gonna have to reschedule (after I've lined up subs and help for the third time - true story as of late with one HO - Deaf couple)
3: Loud acid, hip hop or TJ music
4: Can you move your van
5: young punks talking smack or 'gimmie' - either other workers or worse yet unruly neighbor kiddos


----------



## NHNailbangah (Nov 18, 2008)

"Close enough":furious:

"Can't see it from my house":furious:

Or the helper who is constantly telling you "Oh I've been up all night S***ting and puking " 
when he smells like he slept in a bottle of Budweiser last night.:furious:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

"It's not my job!"




Not anymore, Your FIRED!!!


----------



## americanmason (Sep 11, 2010)

Spanish , whoops, yells, whistles, mariachi music. And more Americans out of a job.:furious:


----------



## davy crockett (Dec 19, 2007)

silence,,,,you look around and everybody is out on the deck with a smoke hangin from their lips and you hear silence,,,3-4 times per hr all day. hrly guys too,,all white, classic rock playin, beer drinkin, half dedicated, ssn toten american citezens,glad to be gettin a check and i hear silence:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## davy crockett (Dec 19, 2007)

better close this fore somebody goes on an immigration reform rant.


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

When I come around the corner and hear one employee say to another " you know how much money we're making him."


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

mikec said:


> When I come around the corner and hear one employee say to another " you know how much money we're making him."


 
hard to cry poverty when your getting new toys i found lol. so i helped my lead get into sleds too, then he bitches about how exspensive it is,my reply, dont work more than you dummy, quit lol


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Roofing Guns outside when you are trying to work inside, I know it's not their fault, just very loud in the echo of the new space.

Dog(s) barking is definitely high on the list also.

I've started putting on nice earphone to drown out excessive noises, even from my own tools.


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

Heard this one last week. " you can't fire me I'm in the union"!

ML


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

ApgarNJ said:


> *Roofing Guns outside when you are trying to work inside, I know it's not their fault, just very loud in the echo of the new space.*


It's their fault when the get an annoying rhythm going, like the old "Shave and a hair cut, two bits" thing.:furious: Bop, boppa,bop, bop,...bop,bop. After a few hours of that, I'll be tempted to go Jackie Chan on a body.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

The tip of the testing stick turned RED.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Here's a good one.


 
This video reminded me of the time we were working in a dental/oral surgery suite. We were in part of it, and the docs were still seeing patients in the other part. Every few days, one of the cabinet installers would finish routing a long laminate edge, which sounded a lot like some of the dental equipment, and then let out a long, loud moan of great pain. It was great to see the look on the waiting patients.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Heads Up!


----------

